# Remington LE carbine



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I am giving some consideration to the fact that there may soon come a day when our weapons of choice may be outlawed. This question is not intended to discuss THAT possibility. But, what is readily available now that would be useful (and hopefully legal) should that day come? I’m thinking lever action 30-30, mini-14 without the dreaded pistol grip and threaded barrel (and possibly without a detachable magazine), and the LE 5.56 pump action carbine. Does anyone here have experience with the LE Remington? Seems these things are pretty scarce and the few I’ve seen on line are well used and expensive. Gunbroker says $850 each for police trade-ins.

30-30 means an additional caliber with associated expenses and headaches. The mini and LE carbine just eat the same chow as our extremely deadly “black guns.” What say you?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I'm sorry, but I aint switching calibers, and I don't plan on buying any new rifles. I would, if someone I know was in a bind, or if it was a smoking deal.
I will continue to stock up on ammunition for my stable, 9-40-45-and 556.
I need a bigger safe, but to do that, I need a bigger house.
I do love the memories of me carrying a lever action 30-30 deer hunting with my Grandpa and Uncles, and I think they are "beautiful", but, I have held off...


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Several years ago I divested myself of my military style arms. Long Story. Found a 30-30 winchester for not much over $200. Definitely not a black rifle. Able to take all sorts of game from squirrels (I've got an adapter that lets me shoot .32 S&W and S&W Longs) to deer out to right at 200 yards. 

With about 6 million 30-30 lever guns out in the USofA, it'd be real hard for any government to confiscate them.

Plus even when we had shortages of 223 and 9mm 30-30 ammo was always on Wally Worlds shelves


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I still have my Marlin 336 30-30 and never plan to get rid of it. I have not shot it in a few years, but it took my biggest whitetail to date; a nice large 8pt buck from northern MN. 30-30 is one of the most common calibers that you will find not only in MN, but nation wide. Good to have.
I do know about the Mini14 or the Remington LE carbine as a substitute for an AR. If that is what you want, then for sure do it. I will stick to keep my AR platform guns until I am dead. Not to say that I do not own other platforms, as I own some, but that no person will take them no matter the law.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

30-30s are definately cheaper. Around here $350 to $400 buys a real nice marlin face-to-face without a backround check. But they only hold 5 + 1 rounds. The mini and carbine have detachable mags, but they most probably will be outlawed too. Decisions, decisions. And that tax refund check is burnin a hole in my pocket!


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

There are plenty of ARs that will never be surrendered. Legal or not. But I’m looking at what you could have readily available in your closet (and legal). 10 ARs don’t do you much good if they are buried down 3 feet, 250 feet from you back porch.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

@Chiefster23, I'm not trying to be arguementative, although it may come across that way, All I'm saying is, my guns will never be buried, never be hidden.
My rights may be taken from me, but they will not be given. If some gungrabber comes to CASA DE DEEBO, he better be ready to die for his beliefs, because I am NOT willing to give an inch. I aint no "high speed low drag" military trained sniper, but, I am A FREE AMRICAN BORN Citizen, and will NOT be giving up anything.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Deebo said:


> @Chiefster23, I'm not trying to be arguementative, although it may come across that way, All I'm saying is, my guns will never be buried, never be hidden.
> My rights may be taken from me, but they will not be given. If some gungrabber comes to CASA DE DEEBO, he better be ready to die for his beliefs, because I am NOT willing to give an inch. I aint no "high speed low drag" military trained sniper, but, I am A FREE AMRICAN BORN Citizen, and will NOT be giving up anything.


I agree. If you are thinking of hiding guns for fear of the govt, it is time to start using them.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I don't see "assault weapons" being completely outlawed.
Even if a new Clintonista style ban is put in place, the existing stock would most likely be grandfathered in.
I don't think that anything like that will happen on the federal level, however it's anyone's guess how individual states go.
For example, Connecticut and California already have draconian laws.

Florida last week voted overwhelmingly against a proposed AWB.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I'd suggest a 44mag lever. Then you can have a pistol to match. Not much difference between 44mag and 30-30, check out the ballistics. Plus you can put 10 in most 44mag lever rifles. Easy to top off while shooting with a pocket full of shells.

Maybe a Henry 410 lever. They won't ever take your 410 shotgun. Same thing, a rifle and pistol the same caliber. Then you can shoot bird shot for hunting, buck for self defense and slugs. Plus you can reload 444 Marlin brass cases and let your imagination run free.


----------



## Broncosfan (Mar 2, 2014)

Chipper said:


> I'd suggest a 44mag lever. Then you can have a pistol to match. Not much difference between 44mag and 30-30, check out the ballistics. Plus you can put 10 in most 44mag lever rifles. Easy to top off while shooting with a pocket full of shells.
> 
> Maybe a Henry 410 lever. They won't ever take your 410 shotgun. Same thing, a rifle and pistol the same caliber. Then you can shoot bird shot for hunting, buck for self defense and slugs. Plus you can reload 444 Marlin brass cases and let your imagination run free.


I have a Marlin 410 lever shot gun. Its fun to shoot and very accurate with rifled slugs


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

This topic precludes the passage of a ban on normal civilian firearms.
Forgive me, but if such a day comes, I will likely not live long enough to worry about what "they" decide is legal for me to own.

I don't play the "let's compromise" game.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Back to the original question........ does anyone have any experience with the Remington LE carbine?


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> There are plenty of ARs that will never be surrendered. Legal or not. But I'm looking at what you could have readily available in your closet (and legal). 10 ARs don't do you much good if they are buried down 3 feet, 250 feet from you back porch.


That's why you don't bury them all. You could sink some in a swamp, river , lake.


----------



## Duncan (Mar 16, 2018)

It's a given among a lot of people that the 5.56 cartridge is the prepper's go-to cartridge. If you accept that -- and the fact that the AR could possibly be taken from us -- then a mini-14 or any other "safe-looking" autoloader is a good subject for discussion. But that's not important to me, because I don't consider the 5.56 cartridge a good one for my needs, for two reasons.

Before I do that let me say that I do have an AR-15-style rifle, a lower-end DPMS flattop I've fitted with an inexpensive BUIS and red-dot, as well as a nice Geissele trigger. It's fun to tinker with, not too expensive to shoot, and would be a help in a firefight (which I do not foresee happening). But I have long guns in other chamberings: .50 ball (muzzleloader), .30-'06 Spgfld, 12-ga 2-3/4, and .22 LR.

My (relative) indifference to the 5.56 is based on its projected uses: it's too small to easily take big game, too noisy for low-profile foraging, too expensive for most of us to stock 5000 rounds, and too attractive to thieves, whether wearing badges or not. I don't see myself getting into any firefights because I am not a part of any group of 'good guys', just a single man with a wife and maybe a couple of others. If I am faced with angry people after me, I can either pot them from a couple hundred meters with my deer gun or (which makes more sense) leave quickly and quietly.

I hope to see any post-SHTF scenario for me as finding a small town such as the one we're searching for now or settling somewhere remote enough from a bunch of city-based crazies. Whether it means foraging for small game or starting a homestead, the one gun I would pick would be an autoloading rifle chambered in the ubiquitous .22 LR cartridge.

I have five guns in such a caliber, a bolt-action single shot, two differently-configured Ruger 10/22's (one with a 1/2"-28 thread muzzle) and two Ruger pistols, one with the same muzzle thread. I believe those firearms and that cartridge will provide 90 percent of my needs, and, given the fact that there are simply too damn many .22 firearms to ever confiscate, I plan on spending the rest of my prep money on other things.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

@Duncan. Very well thought out reasoning. I like it!


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Get your Ruger mini-30, Mini-14 in 300 Blkout or Mini-14 in 5.56.....

Shopping


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Real Old Man said:


> Several years ago I divested myself of my military style arms. Long Story. Found a 30-30 winchester for not much over $200. Definitely not a black rifle. Able to take all sorts of game from squirrels (I've got an adapter that lets me shoot .32 S&W and S&W Longs) to deer out to right at 200 yards.
> 
> With about 6 million 30-30 lever guns out in the USofA, it'd be real hard for any government to confiscate them.
> 
> Plus even when we had shortages of 223 and 9mm 30-30 ammo was always on Wally Worlds shelves


Hear you on that. The commies will have to cancel deer and moose season in a bunch of states if they take away the thutty thuttys. Stock market would really take a hit..so cant see it happening. Cant see them coming after shotguns either. Those things can kill anything on planet Earth with the right fodder. Let em take the stinky old black guns. Who needs one?


----------

